# Diesel dog aka 'Gimp'



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thought I would put some on of young Diesel playing in the garden this afternoon, he has had a coat explosion as I bathed him this morning in readiness for a champ show next week, needless to say with his puppy coat it has gone quite wild


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

He's a total cutie bless him, reminds me so much of my aunty's Goldie (now 8) and also my grandma's two Goldie's which passed away in the early 2000's. Lovely pictures


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Inca's Mum said:


> He's a total cutie bless him, reminds me so much of my aunty's Goldie (now 8) and also my grandma's two Goldie's which passed away in the early 2000's. Lovely pictures


Thankyou I think he is going to be a big boy he is only 6 months so still got a bit to go


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics tashi, hes a gorgeous boy and wow hes only 6 months old, I think you are right hes going to be a bog boy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Vixie said:


> great pics tashi, hes a gorgeous boy and wow hes only 6 months old, I think you are right hes going to be a bog boy


yep I think so he got quite a bit of knuckle still, hopefully you will meet him soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> yep I think so he got quite a bit of knuckle still, hopefully you will meet him soon


I hope so, he looks a lovely lad, would love to meet him, 

he looks like he had a great time in the garden


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow my goodness he is huge  but very handsome.
Are you sure thats Diesel the puppy i saw ?
He is lovely i want him....


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

tashi said:


> Thought I would put some on of young Diesel playing in the garden this afternoon, he has had a coat explosion as I bathed him this morning in readiness for a champ show next week, needless to say with his puppy coat it has gone quite wild
> 
> View attachment 36579
> 
> ...


He's gorgeous - looks like butter wouldn't melt! :001_tt1:

Laura


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

He has changed just a little lol, but still hasnt got a brain bless him


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> View attachment 36597
> 
> 
> He has changed just a little lol, but still hasnt got a brain bless him


Aww bless them all.
I bet he has got a brain maybe just pretending like Elmo does.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Love the pictures Tashi especialy the 2nd one.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Aww bless them all.
> I bet he has got a brain maybe just pretending like Elmo does.


Perhaps that day they met Elmo had a word in his ear lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Love the pictures Tashi especialy the 2nd one.*


Thankyou Janice makes a change from the usual photos we have of our dogs


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Love the photos, 
Diesel such a handsome and happy boy
love the second pic with the crazy paws!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

babycham2002 said:


> Love the photos,
> Diesel such a handsome and happy boy
> love the second pic with the crazy paws!


To go with the crazy head lol, he is handsome and he is definately happy just had me over in the snow the fool


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> To go with the crazy head lol, he is handsome and he is definately happy just had me over in the snow the fool


Oops you go careful now in the snow ok


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

:001_tt1: :blush:

I love how tufty his fur is after a bath, Rupert's goes just like that too..!

He's a lovely colour!

Is he a pretty calm pup or does he like to keep you busy and on your toes?!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tinsley said:


> :001_tt1: :blush:
> 
> I love how tufty his fur is after a bath, Rupert's goes just like that too..!
> 
> ...


He is a little crazy at the mo he has just moved in from the kennels into the house, to become a house dog so he is just taking time to settle, he is very good in the night but has an inbuilt alarm clock 7 am on the dot lol


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely pics............


----------

